#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Desabilitando mensagens de erro no PHP

## SDM

Alguem ai sabe como é que se desabilita as mensagens de erro que o php exibe no meio da pagina???
Eu sei que se agente colocar um "@" na frente da função o erro não aparece, mais eu queria fazer isso globalmente, sem que seja preciso colocar o "@", eu olhei o php.ini mais num achei nada parecido, se alguem souber de alguma coisa que se coloque no php.ini, ou alguma função global usando o setenv, seila...

Qualquer ajuda, valeu

----------


## SDM

Ja descobri, é alterar a linha do error_reporting pra:

ERROR_REPORTING = ~E_ALL

é esse til na frente que fala pra não aparecer o tipo de erro que ta do lado no caso E_ALL significa todos os erros....

Desculpem pela postagem em vão <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## SDM

Ja descobri, é alterar a linha do error_reporting pra:

ERROR_REPORTING = ~E_ALL

é esse til na frente que fala pra não aparecer o tipo de erro que ta do lado no caso E_ALL significa todos os erros....

Desculpem pela postagem em vão <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------

